

Ask YC: how do you manage bookmarks? - user296

I'm getting a little frustrated with existing bookmark managers.  I want the ability to sort/search by tag and to have bookmarks synced across multiple machines. Delicious is the best I've tried but I don't like how bookmarks are public by default. It's understandable for a social bookmark service but I'm looking for something that keeps bookmarks private - I don't care about sharing them.<p>FF3: the built in bookmark manager is awful.  Tagging is a great feature but badly implemented. The default right-clicked 'properties' dialogue for bookmarks doesn't allow me to add or edit tags. I can't easily search or list bookmarks by tag and there's no way to list untagged bookmarks.  It feels like the developers added tags as an afterthought.<p>Foxmarks: great service but has similar limitations to FF's own bookmark manager.<p>What other solutions are people using?
======
peterlai
Whoa! My Master's thesis is devoted to solving several of the organizational
limitations you've been voicing. Please check out:
<http://facette.csail.mit.edu/>. It's a tool augments tag-based organization
by adding facet-based categorization. Example:
<http://facette.csail.mit.edu/user/peterjlai>

------
timf
I have similar issues. I'm working on a general solution to solve them, it's
so hard to see questions like this. What I want to know is how do people
quietly building things in the background contain themselves? :-)

------
buckler
This solution pertains to Delicious (since I assume it's the best option for
now). If you were to create a new account (just to start off fresh) and import
your bookmarks, you do have an option to set all of them as private. For
future saves, tick off the 'do not share' box each time - of course, it's not
the optimal solution, but if you don't mind that extra click...

I do get a gut feeling that Delicious will ultimately come up with an option
to set a profile as private.

Or you could just start a new service, as the person above suggested. =)

------
jefurii
Webmonkey.com has an article that walks you through the steps of building a
basic delicious clone using Django.
[http://www.webmonkey.com/tutorial/Integrate_Web_APIs_into_Yo...](http://www.webmonkey.com/tutorial/Integrate_Web_APIs_into_Your_Django_Site)

------
thepanister
Maybe it's the time for you to implement your own bookamrks service. :)

Great entrepreneurs do startups about things they needed!

